# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ/ΑΦΑΓΙΑ

## Lacrymosa

Θελω να ρωτησω τι γινεται οταν φας παρα πολυ κ σκοπευεις να κανεις εμετο αλλα δεν τα καταφερνεις η παιρνεις καθαρτικα αλλα επειδη τα εχει συνηθισει ο οργανισμος σου δεν μπορεις να χεσεις, αυτο θεωρειται η δεν θεωρειται βουλιμικο επεισοδιο?? αν κ πιστευω ακριβως δεν θεωρειται κ αν παιζουν κ συναισθηματα στη μεση δηλαδη τρως απο θυμο, ενταση, στενοχωρια κτλ δεν λεγεται συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια?? κ τοτε τι κανεις ??

Επισης οταν παλι δεν τρως πχ για 2 μερες παλι εξ αιτιας ψυχολογικων παραγοντων πχ αν εισαι σε κατασταση μανιας επομενως δεν εχεις αναγκη το φαγητο αυτο λεγεται συναισθηματικη αφαγια?? δεν το χω διαβασει πουθενα μονη μου το σκεφτηκα λολλ μετα ομως οταν σου περασει κ αρχισεις παλι να τρως δεν θα μπουν τα κιλα πιο ευκολα μιας κ ο οργανισμος ειναι εξαντλημενος κ τα απορροφει τις θερμιδες αμεσως??

Εγω τι επαθα τωρα επειδη 2 μερες δεν ειχα ορεξη να φαω δεν ειχα αναγκη το φαγητο κ χορευα συνεχεια σε τρελους ρυθμους πριν λιγο ενιωθα να ζαλιζομαι κ φοβηθηκα να πω την αληθεια μην λιποθυμισω οπως την αλλη φορα κ παθω αφυδατωση κ εφαγα ο,τι βρηκα μπροστα μου αλλα δεν εκανα εμετο ουτε καθαρτικα πηρα αυτο τωρα ειναι βουλιμικο τι ειναι?? δεν ξερω πως κ γιατι το εκανα δεν το εχω ακομα συνειδητοποιησει εφαγα 3 φετες τσουρεκι 1 κασεροπιτα κ 1 γιαουρτι ειναι πολλα αυτα ??

Ξερει κανεις να μου πει πως συνδεονται διπολικη διαταραχη κ νευρικη βουλιμια?? Γιατι πιστευω οτι το ενα επηρεαζει το αλλο αλλα δεν ξερω πως κ στην τελικη που βγαινεις ζημιωμενος κ αν ειναι αμφιροπο....

----------


## Gothly

Όταν τρώς μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού και σε κυριέυουν διάφορα συναισθήματα, τότε ξέρω οτι αυτο είναι η συναισθηματική υπερφαγία.
εννοειται χωρις να προκαλεσεις εμετό, οταν κανεις εμετό, είναι βουλιμικό.

Αλλα εντάξει δε ξερω και ακριβως τους όρους.
Συναισθηματικη αφαγία δε ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι. Αλλα ουτος ή άλλως όταν τρώμε υπερβολικά πολύ ή σχεδόν καθόλου σίγουρα δεν είναι λογικό και τις περισσότερες φορές συμβαίνει γιατι δε μπορουμε να διαχειριστουμε σωστα τα συναισθηματα μας. Ετσι δεν ειναι? σε εμενα παντως ετσι βγαινει..
Παντως αυτα που εφαγες ενταξει δεν ειναι πολλα, μπορει επειδη ειχες 2 μερες να φας, να εκατσαν βαρια στο στομαχι σου, και εξαρτάται και ποιος τα τρωει, αλλο να τα φαει ενας που ειναι 50 κιλά κ αλλο ενας που ειναι 90 :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια λιγες φορες μου εχει τυχει γιατι εχω μαθει να διαχειριζομαι τη σχεση των συναισθηματων μου με το φαγητο προσπαθω ο,τι κ να γινει να μην επηρεαζομαι απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες κ τα οποια παοβληματα μου προκυπτουν να τα αφηνω εξω απ το τραπεζι οπως λεω...

Συναισθηματικη αφαγια δεν ξερω καν αν υπαρχει σαν ορος δικη μου επινοηση λολλ εννοω οτι οταν πχ ειναι καποιος σε μανια δεν τρωει καθως τα θετικα συναισθηματα που υπερκυριαρχουν δεν τον κανουν να εχει αναγκη το φαγητο.....εγω οταν ειμαι χαρουμενη δεν μπορω να φαω οπως επισης οταν κανω πραγματα διασκεδαστικα οπως να βγαινω, ψωνιζω κτλ μου κοβεται τελειως η ορεξη.....
αυτο πως εξηγειται?? πιστευω οτι συμβαινει κ σ αλλους...

Εφαγα υπερβολικα κατα τα δικα μου δεδομενα επειδη γενικα προσεχω τι τρωω κ αγχωνομαι για τα κιλα κ εχω εμμονη κ επειδη 2 μερες δεν εφαγα πιστευω οτι ολες οι θερμιδες θα κολλησουν κ θα βαλω κιλα που υπο αλλες προυποθεσεις δεν θα εβαζα...

δεν μου κατσαν κ τοσο βαρια αλλα εχω αγχωθει μηπως επρεπε να τα βγαλω κ μηπως ηταν λαθος αυτο που εκανα αλλα φοβηθηκα μη λιποθυμισω τωρα ειναι αργα για να τα βγαλω εχουν περασει 2-3 ωρες επρεπε να το κανω αμεσως καθαρτικα δεν εχω εμετο δεν μπορω να κανω κ αμα κανω θα ειναι με χιλια ζορια κ θα κλεισει παλι ο λαιμος μου...

δεν ξερω τι επρεπε να κανω κ τι δεν επρεπε ειμαι σε πληρη συγχυση δεν μπορω να σκεφτω καθαρα...........

----------


## Gothly

καλα εννοείται οτι έπρεπε να φας κάτι, δε θα πεθάνεις κιολας, και καλά έκανες και δεν εκανες εμετό!

τωρα για τη συναισθηματική αφαγία , ουτε κ γω ξερω αν υπαρχει τετοιος όρος, αλλα έτσι όπως το λες καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.
Όντως το εχω δει σε ανθρώπους πχ να τρωνε λιγότερο οταν ειναι πολύ χαρούμενοι(πχ. οταν ερωτευοντε) αλλά όχι να μη τρωνε καθόλου.. Ίσως επειδή ήσουν σε τετοια υπερενταση να μη σκεφτοσουν καν το φαγητό.
εμενα παντως μου συμβαίνει το αντίθετο :/ , οταν ειμαι στεναχορημένη κ γενικα οταν δε παει κατι καλα, τοτε δεν εχω ορεξη. 
Είδες στον καθένα διαφορετικά :)

Με τον γιατρό σου το συζητας το θεμα σου με το φαγητό? 
και πιστευω θα ξερεις οτι ο εμετος κ τα καθαρκτικά δεν ειναι υγειης λύση ε..

----------


## Lacrymosa

To συζηταω το θεμα κ το ξερει αλλα η διατροφικη διαταραχη μου εχει γινει κατι σαν τροπος ζωης κ δεν ξερω αν θα το ξεπερασω..εχω ακομη καταλοιπα ανορεξιας στο ψυχολογικο κομματι κ πιστευω οτι μου γυρισε σε βουλιμια καθως δεν μπορουσα να επιστρεψω σε ανορεξια να γινω παλι 35 κιλα οποτε επρεπε να βρω τροπο να ειμαι αδυνατη...με πιεζανε κ να φαω ειναι ωρες ωρες που κι εγω πραγματικα φοβαμαι μ αυτα που κανω κ σκεφτομαι οτι μακροπροθεσμα στανταρ θα χω πεοβληματα αλλα δεν με νοιαζει προσπαθω να δω τη φαση που περναω τωρα πωσ θα διαχειριστω που δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου ευκολο πραγμα...

Πιστευω οταν σε κυριευει το οποιοδηποτε συναισθημα ειναι πολυ πιθανον να εκδηλωθει στο θεμα προσληψης φαγητου αλλα εκδηλωνεται συνηθως με αρνητικο τροπο κ αν εχεις ηδη κ καποιο αλλο προβλημα αλληλεπιδραει κ το αποτελεσμα που προκυπτει ειναι καταστροφικο σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης σου..

ξερω οτι ο εμετος κ τα καθαρτικα δεν ειναι υγιης λυση αλλα γαμωτο δεν μπορω να κανω πλεον εμετο μετα απο ενα χρονο που εκανα σχεδον καθε μερα εχει πρηστει ο λαιμος κ οι αδενες κ ειχα κανει καυτηριασεις τα καθαρτικα αμα δεν παρω πολλα δεν με πιανουν τα σκασμενα αλλα ειναι επικινδυνα κ αυτα σκεφτομαι τι μου εμεινε να κανω κ αν δεν μπορω να κανω βουλιμικο τοτε αυτο που μενει ειναι να μην τρωω καθολου η να τρωω ελαχιστα...

----------


## Gothly

!δεν ηξερα οτι ειχες περάσει απο τέτοια φάση :| 
δηλαδη ο εμετος, τα καθαρκτικά σου ειναι κατι σαν εθισμός? 
κατι τετοιο καταλαβα..

δλδ, θελεις να χασεις κι άλλα κιλά? ή να μείνεις σε αυτα που εισαι?
γιατι αν θες απλα να μεινεις σε οσα εισαι δε χρειάζεται να τρως ελάχιστα ως καθόλου..
αλλα με τα όσα έχεις περάσει πιστευω ο οργανισμός σου θα εχει ταλαιπωρηθει..

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι ειχα περασει στα 17 νευρικη ανορεξια σε ασχημο βαθμο κ χρειαστηκε να νοσηλευτω κ μου εχει αφησει πολλα καταλοιπα στον ψυχολογικο τομεα καθως παλι με τον ιδιο τροπο σκεφτομαι κ τα ιδια πραγματα θελω μονο που δεν μπορω να τα πετυχω αν κ ξερω οτι μπορω αλλα δεν θελω να ξαναζησω αυτην την κολαση...θελω να ειμαι αδυνατη, αλλα οχι σε παθολογικο βαθμο, ωστε να εχω νευρικη ανορεξια...

τα καθαρτικα κ ο εμετος μου εγιναν κατι σαν εθισμος οπως κ τα anorexia quotes που ειχα κατεβασει παλια απ το ιντερνετ κ τα διαβαζω ολη τη μερα κ πλεον τα χω μαθει απεξω.....ειναι πολυ δισκολο να βγω απο αυτο το τριπακι που εχω μπει, ξερω τις συνεπειες, ξερω τι κανω, αλλα χωρις τον ελεγχο δεν καταφερνω τιποτα....φαυλος κυκλος ειναι πιστευω κ μου χει εδραιωθει τοσο πολυ στο μυαλο που δυσκολα βγαινει σαν να μου χει γινει πλυση εγκεφαλου απ τον εαυτο μου τον ιδιο..(στην ουσια αυτο γινεται...)

θελω να χασω αλλα 5 κιλα γιατι δεν ειμαι ετσι καλα με τον εαυτο μου κ πιστευω αμα τα χασω θα νιωθω τελεια εχω γενικα συνδυασει το αδυνατο σωμα με την ευτυχια αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μεινω ικανοποιημενη κ αν θα εχει αποτελεσμα η προσπαθεια μου

σιγουρα εχει ταλαιπωρηθει ο οργανισμος μου but in order to achieve perfectness one must sacrifice................

----------


## empar

> σιγουρα εχει ταλαιπωρηθει ο οργανισμος μου but in order to achieve perfectness one must sacrifice................


πως ορίζεις την τελειότητα; δλδ τι είναι αυτό που θέλεις να πετύχεις;

----------


## LOSTRE

Μαλλον θελει να ειναι λεπτη..αλλα και οι γεματουλες εχουν τις χαρες τους...μεγαλυτερο στηθος,κωλαρακι τουμπανο ,πιασιματα κλπ...χαχαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μαλλον θελει να ειναι λεπτη..αλλα και οι γεματουλες εχουν τις χαρες τους...μεγαλυτερο στηθος,κωλαρακι τουμπανο ,πιασιματα κλπ...χαχαχαχα


XAXAXAXA εσυ μη χασεις λολλ πλακιζω!!!!!
αδειασε ρε συ το inbox σου δεν μπορω να σου στειλω!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> πως ορίζεις την τελειότητα; δλδ τι είναι αυτό που θέλεις να πετύχεις;


Σε γενικες γραμμες ετσι καπως οριζω την τελειοτητα : Ενα σωμα αδυνατο, χωρις καμπυλες, ψωμακια και λοιπες μαλακιες, θελω να ειμαι σαν κοριτσακι οπως ημουν οταν ημουν 12, θελω να νιωθω το σωμα μου σαν να μη υπαρχει, να νιωθω delicate, κ να νιωθω αυτο συνδυασμενο με την απολυτη ευτυχια δεν υπαρχει ωραιοτερο πραγμα απ το να νιωθεις αδυνατη κ το σωμα σου ελαφρυ σαν να μην υπαρχει αυτο θελω να πετυχω κ να χασω 5 κιλα σε πρωτη φαση αλλα δεν ξερω καν αν θα πετυχω τα μισα απ αυτα που σκεφτομαι κ ονειρευομαι ζω με το στοχο αυτο μου χει γινει πλεον σταση ζωης ακομη κ να μην τα καταφερω θελω να φτασω οσο πιο κοντα γινεται στο απιαστο ονειρο μου..........

----------


## Sofia

ειναι ισως ενας τροπος να πιστευεις οτι ελεγχεις τη ζωη σου, την ευτυχια σου μεσω των κιλων σου η αληθεια ειναι ομως πώς τελειοτητα δεν υπάρχει πουθενα....

----------


## carrie

Εγω παλι την βλεπω παντου..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω παλι την βλεπω οτι υπαρχει γυρω μου κ οτι ναι μπορω να την πετυχω αλλα απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως απλα ειναι κατι απιαστο που κ να το πετυχω δεν θα ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο μια πλανη, μια ψευδαισθηση του εαυτου μου κ θα συνειδητοποιησω καποια στιγμη πως ζουσα κ κυνηγουσα κατι ψευτικο κ φοβαμαι οτι θα γειωθω...

Αλλα προσπαθω να φτασω οσο πιο κοντα στο τελειο ασχετα αν υπαρχει η οχι ....

----------


## Sofia

εξαρταται τι νομιζει κανεις ως τελειο. εμενα δεν με ενοχλουν οι ατελειες. πιστευω πώς ολοι μας εχουμε πολλες...και μπορουμε να ειμαστε ομορφοι και ετσι. και με ατελειες. κι αυτο για μενα ειναι πολυ ωραιο...

----------


## Gothly

> Εγω παλι την βλεπω παντου..


 μηπως ειναι ψευδαισθηση? ολη αυτη η τελειοτητα δεν υπαρχει ψευδαισθηση ειναι.. εγω αυτο πιστευω.

----------


## Sofia

> Εγω παλι την βλεπω οτι υπαρχει γυρω μου κ οτι ναι μπορω να την πετυχω αλλα απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως απλα ειναι κατι απιαστο που κ να το πετυχω δεν θα ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο μια πλανη, μια ψευδαισθηση του εαυτου μου κ θα συνειδητοποιησω καποια στιγμη πως ζουσα κ κυνηγουσα κατι ψευτικο κ φοβαμαι οτι θα γειωθω....


ή οτι αποδεχεσαι τον εαυτο σου μονο ως "τελειο". πολυ σκληρο...κ για σενα κ για οσους σ αγαπουν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι αυτο ειναι αληθεια δεν μπορω να με αγαπησω κ να με αποδεχτω εχοντας ατελειες η εχοντας οτιδηποτε το οποιο μισω, μονο οταν πετυχω το τελειο που θελω η νομισω οτι το πετυχω τοτε πιστευω θα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη αλλα κ παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη καθως πολλες φορες οταν πετυχαινεις κατι διαπιστωνεις εκ των υστερων οτι δεν πετυχες αυτο που ηθελες κ δεν ειναι τιποτα για τα δικα σου δεδομενα κ στοχους κ τιποτα δεν σου αρκει κ θελεις μετα να πετυχεις κι αλλα κι αλλα κ γινεται φαυλος κυκλος που σου ρυθμιζει τη σκεψη κ τη ζωη.......

----------


## Sofia

δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο η αποδοχη του εαυτου μας ως εχει. πολλες φορες μαλιστα δεν τολμαμε να μας δουμε, να δουμε μεσα μας κ αναζηταμε την τελειοτητα στο σωμα μας, στις σπουδες μας, στο επαγγελμα μας, στην κοινωνικη μας αναρριχηση....οταν το "προβλημα" ειναι ουσιαστικα αλλου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αυτο ακριβως..το προβλημα δεν ειναι απλα επιφανειακο, εχει βαθυτερα αιτια κ ειναι δυσκολο να εντοπισεις τις ριζες που το προκαλεσαν με αποτελεσμα να βλεπεις κατι αλλο η να μην ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο που βλεπεις, να φρικαρεις με το σωμα σου κ την εικονα σου κ να ξεσπας εκει προσπαθωντας να μην χασεις τον ελεγχο κ να μην παραστρατησεις απο το στοχο σου να φτασεις στο τελειο που νομιζεις οτι μετα απο αυτο θα επελθει η αποδοχη του εαυτου σου.....πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο ομως κ θελει πολυ υπομονη κ θεληση να βγεις απο αυτο το τρυπακι ποσο μαλλον οταν σου εχεις κανει πλυση εγκεφαλου κ εχεις οριοθετησει καποια στανταρ τα οποια πρεπει παση θυσια να μην υπερβεις....

----------


## Sofia

εγω θα σου ευχηθω λακρυμοζα, να κανεις αυτο που ζητας απο τους αλλους. να σε αγαπησεις (μα οχι να σε μισησεις) χωρις να προσπαθεις να σε αλλαξεις....:) αυτο που ζητας μπορει να σημαινει αποδοχη γι αυτο που εισαι. κ για να το ζητας....δεν μπορει, κατι καλο θα σου αναγνωριζεις...:)

----------


## carrie

> μηπως ειναι ψευδαισθηση? ολη αυτη η τελειοτητα δεν υπαρχει ψευδαισθηση ειναι.. εγω αυτο πιστευω.


Eξαρταται απο ποια σκοπια το βλεπεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολλα θετικα που εχω κ τα αναγνωριζω κ τα εχουν αναγνωρισει κι αλλοι αλλα παντα θα αμφιβαλλω κ δεν θα μου ειναι τιποτα αρκετο κ θα θελω παντα να ειμαι τελεια σε ολα, να ειμαι η καλυτερη παντου, τουλαχιστον στο βαθμο που το θελω κ το εχω οριοθετησει στον εαυτο μου, ειναι αυτη η τελειομανια που εχω κ οτι δεν μπορω να συμβιβαστω με κατι μετριο για αυτο κ δεν μπορω να με αποδεχτω οπως ειμαι αλλα οπως θα ηθελα να ειμαι αν κ τοτε δεν ξερω παλι αν θα ισχυσει αυτο γιατι ειτε θα βρεθει καποιος καλυτερος σ αυτα που εχω θεσει ως στανταρ ειτε δεν θα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη καθως θα βλεπω οτι τελικα δεν καταφερα τιποτε με αποτελεσμα να πεισμωνω κ να τσαντιζομαι κ να κανω τα παντα για να πετυχω κατι που μπορει κ να μην το πετυχω καν ποτε....

----------


## carrie

Αμα εισαι ο εαυτος σου, θα εισαι η καλυτερη.

----------


## Madlylove

Αχ ειναι πολυ ασχημο να κρινεις συνεχεια τον εαυτο σου βαση των κιλων σου κ να ξερεις οτι αυτο δεν σταματαει ποτε..
Επισης κατσε κ σκεψου οτι εκτος απο τα μοντελα που δεν εχουν να κανουν τιποτα αλλο, ολοι οι υπολοιποι εχουμε κανονικα σωματα κ αγαπιομαστε ετσι οπως ειμαστε. Εσυ θα εκρινες ποτε καποιον που αγαπας γιατι εχει πεντε παραπανω κιλα; Η θα σταματουσες να τον αγαπας; Φυσικα κ οχι! Τοτε γιατι το κανεις στον εαυτο σου; Γιατι δεν τον αγαπας οπως θα αγαπουσες καποιον αλλο;

Εισαι σε ενα πολυ φυσιολογικο βαρος κ δεν υπαρχει λογος να πεφτεις σε αφαγια η βουλιμια κτλ. Μια κανονικη διατροφη θα σε βοηθησει κ να χασεις αν θες πεντε κιλα η να παραμεινεις σε αυτα που εισαι. Εχεις παει σε διαιτολογο; 
Εγω να ξερεις που εχασα παλια με καλη διαιτα 15 κιλα καταφερα να τα κρατησω χωρις στερησεις. Απλα τρωω δημητριακα με γαλα πρωι βραδυ, κανονικο μεσημεριανο, κ ετσι τρωω οτι θελω οταν βγαινω εξω για φαγητο χωρις να παχαινω. Αυτος ειναι ενας ευκολος τροπος για να διατηρεισαι στα κιλα σου χωρις να στερεισαι συνεχεια τα "απαγορευμενα". Θα τα τρως 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα οταν θα βγαινεις. 
Κ μην νιωθεις τυψεις οταν τρως πολυ μια μερα. Οπως δεν μπορεις να χασεις ενα κιλο λιπους σε μια μερα, ετσι δεν μπορεις να το βαλεις κιολας! 
Εφαγες πολυ το μεσημερι; Φαε ενα γιαουρτι το βραδυ κ θα μεινεις στα ιδια!
Πιστεψε με σε νιωθω γιατι κ εγω εχω κολλημα με τα κιλα κ ας ειμαι μονο 49..

----------


## empar

> αυτο ακριβως..το προβλημα δεν ειναι απλα επιφανειακο, εχει βαθυτερα αιτια κ ειναι δυσκολο να εντοπισεις τις ριζες που το προκαλεσαν με αποτελεσμα να βλεπεις κατι αλλο η να μην ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο που βλεπεις, να φρικαρεις με το σωμα σου κ την εικονα σου κ να ξεσπας εκει προσπαθωντας να μην χασεις τον ελεγχο κ να μην παραστρατησεις απο το στοχο σου να φτασεις στο τελειο που νομιζεις οτι μετα απο αυτο θα επελθει η αποδοχη του εαυτου σου.....πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο ομως κ θελει πολυ υπομονη κ θεληση να βγεις απο αυτο το τρυπακι ποσο μαλλον οταν σου εχεις κανει πλυση εγκεφαλου κ εχεις οριοθετησει καποια στανταρ τα οποια πρεπει παση θυσια να μην υπερβεις....


γιατί δεν τα λες όλα αυτά σε πρώτο πρόσωπο;; 
τι ύψος έχεις; πολύ πιθανό να είσαι already delicate. δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω εκτός του ότι αισθάνομαι ότι είσαι καλό άτομο και ότι στεναχωριέμαι να διαβάζω ότι βλάπτεις τον εαυτό σου. μακάρι να αλλάξεις γρήγορα σκοπιά και να συμφιλιωθείς με την εικόνα σου. δεν θα ήθελα να μάθω ότι πάνω στην προσπάθεια να ελέγξεις το σώμα σου, στο τέλος το εξαφάνισες. τέλος, γιατί δεν στρέφεις αλλού την τελειομανία σου; γίνε υποχόνδρια σαν εμένα!! :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αχ ειναι πολυ ασχημο να κρινεις συνεχεια τον εαυτο σου βαση των κιλων σου κ να ξερεις οτι αυτο δεν σταματαει ποτε..
> Επισης κατσε κ σκεψου οτι εκτος απο τα μοντελα που δεν εχουν να κανουν τιποτα αλλο, ολοι οι υπολοιποι εχουμε κανονικα σωματα κ αγαπιομαστε ετσι οπως ειμαστε. Εσυ θα εκρινες ποτε καποιον που αγαπας γιατι εχει πεντε παραπανω κιλα; Η θα σταματουσες να τον αγαπας; Φυσικα κ οχι! Τοτε γιατι το κανεις στον εαυτο σου; Γιατι δεν τον αγαπας οπως θα αγαπουσες καποιον αλλο;
> 
> Εισαι σε ενα πολυ φυσιολογικο βαρος κ δεν υπαρχει λογος να πεφτεις σε αφαγια η βουλιμια κτλ. Μια κανονικη διατροφη θα σε βοηθησει κ να χασεις αν θες πεντε κιλα η να παραμεινεις σε αυτα που εισαι. Εχεις παει σε διαιτολογο; 
> Εγω να ξερεις που εχασα παλια με καλη διαιτα 15 κιλα καταφερα να τα κρατησω χωρις στερησεις. Απλα τρωω δημητριακα με γαλα πρωι βραδυ, κανονικο μεσημεριανο, κ ετσι τρωω οτι θελω οταν βγαινω εξω για φαγητο χωρις να παχαινω. Αυτος ειναι ενας ευκολος τροπος για να διατηρεισαι στα κιλα σου χωρις να στερεισαι συνεχεια τα "απαγορευμενα". Θα τα τρως 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα οταν θα βγαινεις. 
> Κ μην νιωθεις τυψεις οταν τρως πολυ μια μερα. Οπως δεν μπορεις να χασεις ενα κιλο λιπους σε μια μερα, ετσι δεν μπορεις να το βαλεις κιολας! 
> Εφαγες πολυ το μεσημερι; Φαε ενα γιαουρτι το βραδυ κ θα μεινεις στα ιδια!
> Πιστεψε με σε νιωθω γιατι κ εγω εχω κολλημα με τα κιλα κ ας ειμαι μονο 49..


Aχχχ κι εγω 49 ημουν πριν κανα μηνα κ τωρα ειμαι 55... πως σκατα εγινε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω η μαλλον καταλαβαινω καθως επειδη δεν μπορουσα να κανω εμετο επαιρνα καθαρτικα κ οταν ξελαφρωνα κ εφευγε το φαγητο ενιωθα αδυνατη κ αναλαφρη κ δεν καταλαβαινα η ηλιθια οτι οι θερμιδες ηδη εχουν απορροφηθει κ το καθαρτικο δραει στον κωλο κ οχι στο εντερο οπου γινεται η απορροφηση των θερμιδων...

Δεν ειμαι σε φυσιολογικο βαρος συμφωνα κ με το υψος μου δεν μου αρεσει ετσι οπως ειμαι νταξει για να μην ειμαι κ αχαριστη μια χαρα ειμαι απλα αν χασω 5 ακομη κιλα θα νιωθω πολυ πιο τελεια κ θα ανεβει ακομη περισσοτερο η διαθεση κ η ψυχολογια μου, δηλαδη αν τωρα νιωθω μια φορα ομορφη τοτε θα νιωθω 1000....

Τρωω ελαχιστα γενικα κ προσπαθω να κραταω τον αυτοελεγχο κ να μην παραστρατω μ αρεσουν πολυ τα αδυνατα σωματα κ εχω κολλησει την kate moss πανω απ το κρεβατι μου μαζι με κατι anorexia quotes απο διπλα προκειμενου να πετυχαινω το στοχο μου εχοντας καποια επιρροη η απλως κανοντας μου πλυση εγκεφαλου ωστε να μην σκεφτομαι κ να μισω το φαγητο....

Οι μονες φορες που θα φαω πολυ ειναι οταν κανω βουλιμικο αλλα με τα καθαρτικα δεν χανεις κ τιποτα ιδιαιτερο εμετο απ την αλλη δεν μπορω να κανω γιατι μετα απο ενα χρονο εμετου εχει πρηστει ο λαιμος μου κ δεν μου βγαινει πλεον τι σκατα να κανω πια να το ριξω στην υπερβολικη ασκηση κ πως θα μπορεσω να κανω μετα τον αμπακο που εχω φαει κ ποσες θερμιδες πια να καψω με 2 κ 3 ωρες γυμναστικης....

2 μερες δεν εφαγα επειδη ημουν σε μανια κ εφαγα μετα 3 πραγματα μαζεμενα καθως φοβηθηκα μη παθω τιποτα επειδη ζαλιζομουν ειχα εξαντληθει κ απο το χορο κ μετα δεν τα βγαλα κ επισης σημερα εχω φαει κανονικα κ εχω αγχωθει οτι θα παχυνω γιατι μαλλον θα τα απορροφησει αμεσως ο οργανισμος μου καθως ειναι ηδη στερημενος κ μ εχει πιασει κ μια μεγαλομανια με την ομορφια μου κτλ κ δεν θελω ειδικα τωρα να αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι χοντρη.....

δεν μπορω να σκεφτομαι να φαω οτι θελω γιατι φοβαμαι οτι ευκολα θα χασω τον ελεγχο κ πολλες φορες ακομα κ κανονικα να φαω μπορει επει 2 μερες να σκεφτομαι τι εφαγα κ οτι μηπως δεν επρεπε να το φαω...

τους ανθρωπους που εχω διπλα μου κ γυρω μου κ γενικα ολους τους ανθρωπους ποτε μα ποτε δεν τους κρινω απ τα κιλα τους ειναι το τελευταιο που θα προσεξω κ τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν θα το προσεξω γιατι προεχουν αλλα πραγματα...

με τον εαυτο μου ομως δεν ειμαι ετσι, ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη μαζι μου κ τελειομανης στο επακρο κ ποτε δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω κατι γιατι παντα εχω στο μυαλο μου το καλυτερο το οποιο πρεπει να επιτυχω....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> γιατί δεν τα λες όλα αυτά σε πρώτο πρόσωπο;; 
> τι ύψος έχεις; πολύ πιθανό να είσαι already delicate. δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω εκτός του ότι αισθάνομαι ότι είσαι καλό άτομο και ότι στεναχωριέμαι να διαβάζω ότι βλάπτεις τον εαυτό σου. μακάρι να αλλάξεις γρήγορα σκοπιά και να συμφιλιωθείς με την εικόνα σου. δεν θα ήθελα να μάθω ότι πάνω στην προσπάθεια να ελέγξεις το σώμα σου, στο τέλος το εξαφάνισες. τέλος, γιατί δεν στρέφεις αλλού την τελειομανία σου; γίνε υποχόνδρια σαν εμένα!! :)


λολλ εκανα μια νοερη μεταφραση σε πρωτο προσωπο μπας κ τα ακουσω !! το θεμα ειναι οτι τα ξερω μου τα λεν κι οι αλλοι τα λεω κι εγω στον εαυτο μου εχω δηλαδη επιγνωση του προβληματος μου απλα ειναι πολυ δισκολο να αλλαξω καποιες αποψεις κ συμπεριφορες που επι 3 χρονια ουσιαστικα δεν εχουν αλλαξει....μπορει να εχω ξεπερασει την ανορεξια σωματικα , αλλα ψυχολογικα εχω ακομη πολλα καταλοιπα κ πιστευω η βουλιμια ειναι η συνεχεια της νευρικης ανορεξιας που περασα στο οργανικο κομματι...αλλωστε πανω κατω βουλιμια κ ανορεξια ειναι οι 2 οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος...

1.65 ειμαι δεν ειμαι κ τοσο ψηλη ωστε να μπορω να εχω κ 1-2 κιλα παραπανω οποτε δεν με δικαιολογω...οσο χαμηλοτερο υψος τοσο λιγοτερα κιλα, ετσι παει πιστευω... αλλα να εισαι πχ 1,60 κ να εισι 60 κιλα κ αλλο 1,80 πχ κ να εισαι παλι 60 , δεν ειναι το ιδιο....

γενικα ειμαι κ αυτοκαταστροφικη κ για την ομορφια κ το αδυνατο σωμα θα θυσιαζα τα παντα ακομα κ την υγεια μου, αλλωστε στις διατροφικες διαταραχες δεν προεχει η υγεια, αλλα το αδυνατο το οποιο πρεπει να πετυχεις με καθε τιμημα....το ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι λαθος, αλλα μου χει γινει κατι σαν εθισμος πλεον κ δεν μπορω ευκολα να το ελεγξω..........

----------


## carrie

Oσο περισσοτερο μισεις το φαγητο τοσο περισσοτερο εισαι εκτος ελεγχου..

----------


## empar

> λολλ εκανα μια νοερη μεταφραση σε πρωτο προσωπο μπας κ τα ακουσω !! το θεμα ειναι οτι τα ξερω μου τα λεν κι οι αλλοι τα λεω κι εγω στον εαυτο μου εχω δηλαδη επιγνωση του προβληματος μου απλα ειναι πολυ δισκολο να αλλαξω καποιες αποψεις κ συμπεριφορες που επι 3 χρονια ουσιαστικα δεν εχουν αλλαξει....μπορει να εχω ξεπερασει την ανορεξια σωματικα , αλλα ψυχολογικα εχω ακομη πολλα καταλοιπα κ πιστευω η βουλιμια ειναι η συνεχεια της νευρικης ανορεξιας που περασα στο οργανικο κομματι...αλλωστε πανω κατω βουλιμια κ ανορεξια ειναι οι 2 οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος...
> 
> 1.65 ειμαι δεν ειμαι κ τοσο ψηλη ωστε να μπορω να εχω κ 1-2 κιλα παραπανω οποτε δεν με δικαιολογω...οσο χαμηλοτερο υψος τοσο λιγοτερα κιλα, ετσι παει πιστευω... αλλα να εισαι πχ 1,60 κ να εισι 60 κιλα κ αλλο 1,80 πχ κ να εισαι παλι 60 , δεν ειναι το ιδιο....
> 
> γενικα ειμαι κ αυτοκαταστροφικη κ για την ομορφια κ το αδυνατο σωμα θα θυσιαζα τα παντα ακομα κ την υγεια μου, αλλωστε στις διατροφικες διαταραχες δεν προεχει η υγεια, αλλα το αδυνατο το οποιο πρεπει να πετυχεις με καθε τιμημα....το ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι λαθος, αλλα μου χει γινει κατι σαν εθισμος πλεον κ δεν μπορω ευκολα να το ελεγξω..........


κοίταξε, πιστεύω ότι και 1.80 να ήσουν και 60 κιλά, πάλι θα πίστευες ότι έχεις πρόβλημα. 

μπήκα σε ένα σάητ και έκανα και μόνη μου τη διαίρεση και το σάητ και εγώ δείξαμε ότι............................................ ...........Ο ΔΜΣ σας είναι 20, που σημαίνει ότι το βάρος σας είναι στα φυσιολογικά όρια (από 18.5 ως 24.9) για ενήλικες του ύψους σας.

ταρατατζουμ τζουμ τζουμ!! είσαι αδύνατη!! 

τώρα αν ντε και καλά θελεις να χάσεις 1-2 κιλά, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να κάνεις φυσιολογική διατροφή, αντί να ξερνάς τις τροφές σου και να διαλύεις το στομαχάκι σου το καημένο;;; τι σου φταίει το καημένο που γουργουρίζει και πεινάει, γιατί το σωματάκι σου ζητάει ενέργεια για να αποδώσει όταν τρέχεις για να κάνεις τις δουλειές σου, να διασκεδάσεις, να κάνεις σεξ, να επιβιώσεις;;;;; τι σου φταίνε τα καημέναααα;;;;;;; αμ ο οισοφάγος σου ο φουκαράς;;; αυτός τι σου φταίει καλή μου;;; το εντεράκι σου που δεν το αφήνεις να κάνει τη δουλειά του;;; έχει μείνει άνεργο;;; 

αχ αχ καθόλου συμπόνια για τα οργανάκια σου!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Oσο περισσοτερο μισεις το φαγητο τοσο περισσοτερο εισαι εκτος ελεγχου..


Λες ε ?? Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο αν κ πιστευω οτι το να το μισεις ειναι τροπος να διατηρεις τον αυτοελεγχο, αμα αφεθεις κ πεις οτι τελοσπαντων δεν σε πολυνοιαζει κ ο,τι γινει, τοτε πιστευω χανεις τον ελεγχο κ τρως απερισκεπτα κ βαζεις κιλα....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κοίταξε, πιστεύω ότι και 1.80 να ήσουν και 60 κιλά, πάλι θα πίστευες ότι έχεις πρόβλημα. 
> 
> μπήκα σε ένα σάητ και έκανα και μόνη μου τη διαίρεση και το σάητ και εγώ δείξαμε ότι............................................ ...........Ο ΔΜΣ σας είναι 20, που σημαίνει ότι το βάρος σας είναι στα φυσιολογικά όρια (από 18.5 ως 24.9) για ενήλικες του ύψους σας.
> 
> ταρατατζουμ τζουμ τζουμ!! είσαι αδύνατη!! 
> 
> τώρα αν ντε και καλά θελεις να χάσεις 1-2 κιλά, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να κάνεις φυσιολογική διατροφή, αντί να ξερνάς τις τροφές σου και να διαλύεις το στομαχάκι σου το καημένο;;; τι σου φταίει το καημένο που γουργουρίζει και πεινάει, γιατί το σωματάκι σου ζητάει ενέργεια για να αποδώσει όταν τρέχεις για να κάνεις τις δουλειές σου, να διασκεδάσεις, να κάνεις σεξ, να επιβιώσεις;;;;; τι σου φταίνε τα καημέναααα;;;;;;; αμ ο οισοφάγος σου ο φουκαράς;;; αυτός τι σου φταίει καλή μου;;; το εντεράκι σου που δεν το αφήνεις να κάνει τη δουλειά του;;; έχει μείνει άνεργο;;; 
> 
> αχ αχ καθόλου συμπόνια για τα οργανάκια σου!


πραγματι καθολου συμπονια δεν δειχνω, μαλλον δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενη οπως ειμαι με αποτελεσμα να ξεσπαω στο σωμα μου χωρις να με πολυνοιαζουν οι συνεπειες αν κ τις ξερω ποιες ειναι κ οτι αργοτερα στανταρ θα χω προβληματα, αλλα προς το παρον αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι πως θα φτασω οσο πιο κοντα σ αυτο που θελω με οποιοδηποτε κοστος...

τον οισοφαγο τον εχω πραγματικα καταστρεψει απ τους εμετους επι ενα χρονο αφου πια δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο γι αυτο παιρνω τα καθαρτικα τωρα αλλα κ μ αυτα κανω overdose πολλες φορες κ μετα ποναω κ ζαλιζομαι κ ειμαι αδυναμη....

ο δμσ θα προτιμουσα να ειναι καπου στο 18-19 γιατι το 20 ειναι κατι πιο ενδιαμεσο στην κλιμακα με τα ορια βαρους....

----------


## empar

> πραγματι καθολου συμπονια δεν δειχνω, μαλλον δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενη οπως ειμαι με αποτελεσμα να ξεσπαω στο σωμα μου χωρις να με πολυνοιαζουν οι συνεπειες αν κ τις ξερω ποιες ειναι κ οτι αργοτερα στανταρ θα χω προβληματα, αλλα προς το παρον αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι πως θα φτασω οσο πιο κοντα σ αυτο που θελω με οποιοδηποτε κοστος...
> 
> τον οισοφαγο τον εχω πραγματικα καταστρεψει απ τους εμετους επι ενα χρονο αφου πια δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο γι αυτο παιρνω τα καθαρτικα τωρα αλλα κ μ αυτα κανω overdose πολλες φορες κ μετα ποναω κ ζαλιζομαι κ ειμαι αδυναμη....
> 
> ο δμσ θα προτιμουσα να ειναι καπου στο 18-19 γιατι το 20 ειναι κατι πιο ενδιαμεσο στην κλιμακα με τα ορια βαρους....


ωραία φτάσε εκεί χωρίς κανένα κόστος. απλώς κάνοντας φυσιολογική διατροφή, υπολογίζοντας θερμίδες. ένα κιλό ισοδυναμεί με 7000 θερμίδες. αν αυτός είναι ο στόχος σου θα τον φτάσεις, κάνοντας λίγη υπομονή και προστατεύοντας την υγεία σου. αν θέλεις να επιταχύνεις τη διαδικασία κάνε γυμναστική. 

φιλιααααααααα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

βουλιμικος δεν ειναι καποιος που απαραιτητα ξερναει!!!!! βουλιμια ειναι ολο το υπολοιπο και χωρις τον εμετο! ελεος!

και δεν εχει να κανει με το συναισθημα αμα η κοπελα εχει να φαει 2 μερες και εχει καψει με χορο θερμιδες και μετα πειναει, ειναι το οτι τραβαει ο οργανισμος κ ζηταει φαι δεν ειναι βουλιμικο! το βουλιμικο ερχεται μετα απο τεραστια περιοδο αρνησης τροφων που αποτελεσμα εχει την αγρια κινητοποιηση του σωματος να φαει! με μανια και λυσσα!

----------


## RainAndWind

Λακριμόζα, ανέφερες το φόβο πως θα χάσεις τον έλεγχο. Που πράγματι, είναι ένα από τα ισχυρότερα κριτήρια μιας διατροφικής διαταραχής. Ο φόβος του χασίματος του ελέγχου. Όμως ο έλεγχος περιλαμβάνει/προυποθέτει να έχεις επιλογή. Εσύ έχεις επιλογή όταν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή από τον έλεγχο?
Σου φαίνεται μπερδεμένο αυτό? Για σκέψου το λιγάκι.
Μπορώ να έχω τον έλεγχο πραγματικά όταν δε βλέπω μόνο μία επιλογή, αλλά κι άλλες. Όταν δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη αυτή τη μία να την ακολουθήσω πάση θυσία (το πάση θυσία το έγραψες η ίδια). Αυτό το "πάση θυσία" σου μοιάζει σαν έλεγχος πραγματικός? Μήπως είναι ψευδοέλεγχος?
Άρα μήπως όταν δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή έχουμε λιγότερο έλεγχο στην πραγματικότητα και όχι περισσότερο?

Σκέψου επίσης τι άλλο συνδέεται με το χάσιμο του ελέγχου. Τι το φοβερό υπάρχει στο να μην έχεις έλεγχο? Αδυναμία? Τι σημαίνει αδυναμία? Έλλειψη? Ακύρωση? Καταστροφή?
Γιατί χρησιμοποιείς αυτά τα γνωμικά δίπλα στις φωτογραφίες της Κέιτ Μος? Για να σε κρατάνε πιστή στη μία και μοναδική μέθοδο ελέγχου?
Πόση ελευθερία υπάρχει μέσα στην πίστη? Ή στην προπαγάνδα? Μία τέτοια προπαγάνδα κάνεις εσύ σε σένα για να σε πείσεις πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη μέθοδος, πως αυτή είναι η μία και μοναδική, η κατάλληλη. Μου θυμίζει οπαδικό, εσένα? Και μου θυμίζει θεοποίηση. Ο ΕΝΑΣ τρόπος. Ο απαράμιλλος. Τι έγιναν όλοι οι άλλοι? Γιατί πάν' άκλαφτοι?

Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να φτιάξεις δυο λίστες να ζυγίσεις τα υπέρ και τα κατά? Απέναντι στο "μου αρέσω λεπτή" σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάτι αρνητικό. Άρα, μπορείς να γράψεις. Μου αρέσω λεπτή, αλλά δε μου αρέσει που φοβάμαι να φάω. Ή μου αρέσει που κάτι που άλλοι δεν μπορούν, εγώ το μπορώ. Να μην τρώω και να έχω τον έλεγχο. Δίπλα μπορεί να πάει το "δε μου αρέσει που τα πάντα στη ζωή μου έχουν από πίσω το φαγητό".
Άλλο:"με αγαπάω όταν είμαι ντελικάτη" αλλά "δε μου αρέσει που για να με αγαπάω έχω ανάγκη τα καθαρτικά και τον εμετό"
Άλλο:"νιώθω θεά όταν χάνω" αλλά "δε μπορώ να βγω έξω με φίλους χωρίς να ανησυχώ και να σχεδιάζω τι θα γίνει με ό,τι φάω, τι θα διαλέξω, πώς θα το κρύψω το μετά"
Άλλο:"όταν φτάσω στο 18 δείκτη όλα μα όλα θα είναι όπως πρέπει"
Δίπλα "δε μου αρέσει και τόσο να ζαλίζομαι όλη την ώρα, κάπου θα πέσω"

Έτσι θα έχεις εκτός από τις συνδέσεις που σε κρατάνε μέσα στον ένα και μοναδικό τρόπο, και κάποιες συνδέσεις που θα σου περνάνε άλλα μηνύματα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

RainAndWind με εβαλαν σε σκεψεις οσα μου εγραψες..κ σε ευχαριστω.. :)
το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου (μαλλον εγω το εχω κολλησει απο μονη μου συνειδητα) στο ενα κ μοναδικο σωστο που εχω οριοθετησει προκειμενου να μην χασω τον ελεγχο...κ ναι δυστυχως επειδη ειμαι κ τελειομανης θελω "παση θυσια" να επιτυχω κατι, με οποιοδηποτε τιμημα...δεν εχει για μενα σημασια τοσο ο τροπος κ οι ενδεχομενες αρνητικες συνεπειες, αλλα το αποτελεσμα...

το οποιο αποτελεσμα ποτε δεν θα με ικανοποιει καθως παντα θα στοχευω σε κατι καλυτερο, θα ανεβαζω τα στανταρ με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργω πιεση κ αγχος στον εαυτο μου κ να πεισμωνω οτι πρεπει να τα καταφερω κ να μην παραιτηθω στιγμη...νιωθω θαρρεις κ ειμαι σε εναν διαρκη πολεμο με τον εαυτο μου, κ καθε τρεις κ λιγο δινω κ απο μια μαχη την οποια θελω παντοτε να κερδιζω...αυτη η διαρκης παλη με τον εαυτο μου, τα συναισθηματα μου, τις επιθυμιες μου ειναι κ που δεν με αφηνει να αποπροσανατολιστω απ το πεδιο της μαχης αλλα μου υπενθυμιζει οτι πρεπει να συνεχισω να πολεμω ακομα κ για κατι το οποιο μπορει εντελει να ειναι απλα ακατορθωτο...

τετοιες λιστες που γραφεις στο τελος κανω συνεχεια νοερα στο μυαλο μου αλλα οπως ειπα γινεται συγκρουση κ υπερισχυει το θετικο (πχ θελω να ειμαι λεπτη κ δεν θα φαω σημερα) εναντι του αρνητικου (πχ ναι ομως μπορει να ζαλιστω κτλ..) δυστυχως στις διαταραχες αυτες δεν σε νοιαζει συνηθως το κοστος στη υγεια κ οι μελλοντικες επιπτωσεις που ενδεχεται να εχεις, τα ξερεις αλλωστε κ δενσε φοβιζουν οσο διογκωμενα κ τραγικα να στα παρουσιασουν, αλλα αυτο που σε νοιαζει ειναι η ομορφια την οποια παλευεις συνειδητα να αποκτησεις με καθε κοστος κ μεσο....

----------


## carrie

Μηπως εχεις χασει καποια αλλη μαχη λακριμοζα, γιαυτο θες παση θυσια να κερδισεις αυτη; Εμενα κατι τετοιο μου ειχε συμβει παντως.. Εκανα πολλα χρονια να τα βρω με το φαγητο, και τωρα δεν τα εχω βρει 100%, αλλα μπορω να πω 80%. Καταλαβα οτι αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι ΜΕΤΡΟ. Αυτος ειναι ο ελεγχος. Οχι στο να μην τρως τπτ σημερα, γιατι αυριο θα φας ολο το ψυγειο. Βαλε αυτον τον στοχο, τον ελεγχο για το μετρο, το οποιο καλυτερα επιτυγχανεται χωρις ελεγχο, αλλα με το να ακους απλα τις αναγκες του σωματος σου. Το δεν τρωω σημερα και τρωω τα παντα μεθαυριο _ΓΚΑΡΑΝΤΙ_ δεν ωφελει.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το μετρο ειναι η ουσια του προβληματος. οταν προσπαθησεις να κανεις αυτο, κατι στραβωνει σε πιανει μανια και τρως τον αγλεωρα!

εγω προσωπικα εχω βοηθηθει απο τα φαρμακα. τπτ αλλο δεν με βοηθησε!

----------


## RainAndWind

Lacrymosa, ο φόβος του χασίματος του ελέγχου σε οδηγεί μετά στις καθαρτικές μεθόδους, ώστε να επανακτήσεις μέσω αυτών την αίσθηση του ελέγχου.
Έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι. Αν αρχίσεις να μένεις μέσα στην απώλεια ελέγχου δίχως να την πολεμάς με πέρασμα στις καθαρτικές διαδικασίες (είτε με τη χρήση καθαρτικών, είτε με πρόκληση εμετού), ο εγκέφαλός σου θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει, γιατί η ίδια θα του έχεις περάσει ένα μήνυμα μη-κινδύνου. Πολλά τέτοια μηνύματα θα ουδετεροποιήσουν τον τωρινό "κίνδυνο"
Όσο καθαρίζεις, τόσο η "βρωμιά" σου γίνεται εμμονή (καθαρτικό= τι σημαίνει? από πού προέρχεται? από το καθαρίζω, καθαίρω)
Βρώμικο στο νου είναι το φαγητό. Όσο λοιπόν θα αντέχεις να μένεις βρώμικη, τόσο θα μπορείς να μη χρησιμοποιείς το "καθάρισμα" ως μέθοδο ελέγχου.
Υπάρχει μία σύνδεση με την αγνότητα, την αθωότητα αν το σκεφτείς. Γι αυτό και λες "θέλω να μείνω παιδί". Το παιδί θεωρείται αγνό και αθώο. "Καθαρό"
Από τι? Από επιθυμία ίσως? Από βρωμιά?
Ίσως λοιπόν σε ένα φαντασιακό επίπεδο όταν περνάς στις καθαρτικές διαδικασίες να έχεις μία σύνδεση με την παιδικότητά σου. Κάποια "αγιοσύνη", αίσθηση ηθικής τελειότητας και υπεράνω ενστίκτων βρώμικων. Μία αυτοθυσία (πάση θυσία) για την άσπιλη ύπαρξη.
Οπότε αν κάνεις τις αναγωγές δεν έχει πραγματικά να κάνει με το φαγητό, αλλά με κάποιες άλλες σου αδήλωτες επιθυμίες που το φαγητό συμβολίζει. Είναι σύμβολο το φαγητό στις ΔΔ. Χρησιμοποιείς τον έλεγχο της ύλης (φαγητό) για να φτάσεις κάτι που είναι άυλο, γιατί είναι ιδέα, σχήμα (αγνότητα).

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μηπως εχεις χασει καποια αλλη μαχη λακριμοζα, γιαυτο θες παση θυσια να κερδισεις αυτη; Εμενα κατι τετοιο μου ειχε συμβει παντως.. Εκανα πολλα χρονια να τα βρω με το φαγητο, και τωρα δεν τα εχω βρει 100%, αλλα μπορω να πω 80%. Καταλαβα οτι αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι ΜΕΤΡΟ. Αυτος ειναι ο ελεγχος. Οχι στο να μην τρως τπτ σημερα, γιατι αυριο θα φας ολο το ψυγειο. Βαλε αυτον τον στοχο, τον ελεγχο για το μετρο, το οποιο καλυτερα επιτυγχανεται χωρις ελεγχο, αλλα με το να ακους απλα τις αναγκες του σωματος σου. Το δεν τρωω σημερα και τρωω τα παντα μεθαυριο _ΓΚΑΡΑΝΤΙ_ δεν ωφελει.


carrie δικιο εχεις εχω χασει πολλες αλλες μαχες στη ζωη μου , σε παρα πολλα δεν ειχα τον ελεγχο οταν επρεπε κ τωρα το βρισκω ως καταφυγιο για να αποδεικνυω συνεχεια στον εαυτο μου οτι μπορω να εχω επιτελους εγω τον ελεγχο στη ζωη μου κ για αυτο θελω παση θησια να κερδισω αυτη τη μαχη, εστω αυτη, δεν θελω παλι να νικηθω απο κατι εξωγενες κ να νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τιποτα...

ναι το μετρο ειναι μια μορφη ελεγχου αλλα δεν καλυπτει ολον τον ελεγχο καθως μπορει ναι μεν να εχεις μετρο στο φαγητο, αλλα το αν εχεις βαλει καποια στανταρ για τα δικα σου μετρα κ σταθμα πρεπει να τα πετυχεις κ μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να παρασυρθεις προς οποιαδηποτε κατευθυνση....ειναι περιπλοκο αρκετο...κ δυσεπιλυτο επισης...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa, ο φόβος του χασίματος του ελέγχου σε οδηγεί μετά στις καθαρτικές μεθόδους, ώστε να επανακτήσεις μέσω αυτών την αίσθηση του ελέγχου.
> Έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι. Αν αρχίσεις να μένεις μέσα στην απώλεια ελέγχου δίχως να την πολεμάς με πέρασμα στις καθαρτικές διαδικασίες (είτε με τη χρήση καθαρτικών, είτε με πρόκληση εμετού), ο εγκέφαλός σου θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει, γιατί η ίδια θα του έχεις περάσει ένα μήνυμα μη-κινδύνου. Πολλά τέτοια μηνύματα θα ουδετεροποιήσουν τον τωρινό "κίνδυνο"
> Όσο καθαρίζεις, τόσο η "βρωμιά" σου γίνεται εμμονή (καθαρτικό= τι σημαίνει? από πού προέρχεται? από το καθαρίζω, καθαίρω)
> Βρώμικο στο νου είναι το φαγητό. Όσο λοιπόν θα αντέχεις να μένεις βρώμικη, τόσο θα μπορείς να μη χρησιμοποιείς το "καθάρισμα" ως μέθοδο ελέγχου.
> Υπάρχει μία σύνδεση με την αγνότητα, την αθωότητα αν το σκεφτείς. Γι αυτό και λες "θέλω να μείνω παιδί". Το παιδί θεωρείται αγνό και αθώο. "Καθαρό"
> Από τι? Από επιθυμία ίσως? Από βρωμιά?
> Ίσως λοιπόν σε ένα φαντασιακό επίπεδο όταν περνάς στις καθαρτικές διαδικασίες να έχεις μία σύνδεση με την παιδικότητά σου. Κάποια "αγιοσύνη", αίσθηση ηθικής τελειότητας και υπεράνω ενστίκτων βρώμικων. Μία αυτοθυσία (πάση θυσία) για την άσπιλη ύπαρξη.
> Οπότε αν κάνεις τις αναγωγές δεν έχει πραγματικά να κάνει με το φαγητό, αλλά με κάποιες άλλες σου αδήλωτες επιθυμίες που το φαγητό συμβολίζει. Είναι σύμβολο το φαγητό στις ΔΔ. Χρησιμοποιείς τον έλεγχο της ύλης (φαγητό) για να φτάσεις κάτι που είναι άυλο, γιατί είναι ιδέα, σχήμα (αγνότητα).


RainAndWind συμφωνω οτι το φαγητο ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα ενα συμβολο, ενα μεσο προκειμενου να εξασφαλισεις κατι αλλο, κατι αγνο, αθωο, απαλλαγμενο απο βρωμια, απαλλαγμενο απο οτιδηποτε περιττο που το φορτωνει....
στις διατροφικες διαταραχες χρησιμοποιεις το φαγητο ως μεθοδο ελεγχου προκειμενου να επιτευξεις το στοχο σου...δεν ειναι το ιδιο το φαγητο το προβλημα, αλλα η επικαλυψη κατι βαθυτερου που υπαρχει κ δεν μπορεις να αντιμετωπισεις..

δεν μπορω δυστυχως να εθιστω στην απωλεια ελεγχου , ενω ειμαι εθισμενη στο κυνηγι του ελεγχου κ της εξασφαλισης της τελειοτητας , δεν μπορω συνειδητα δηλαδη να κανω αυτο που φοβαμαι περισσοτερο απ ολα κ που οταν συμβαινει ειμαι στη χειροτερη σωματικη κ ψυχικη κατασταση...

για αυτο κ παιρνω τα καθαρτικα, αλλιως θα ετρωγα το καταπετασμα κ δεν θα με πειραζε , ετσι ομως δεν θα ειχα εγω τον ελεγχο αλλα ενα αχρηστο κ ζωωδες πραγμα οπως το φαγητο το οποιο μπορει να μην εχει ψυχικη υποσταση αλλα ειναι τοσο ικανο να σου διαταραξει τη δικη σου σε μεγαλο βαθμο....

δεν μπορω να αντεξω να μεινω βρωμικη, δεν μπρω μετα απο βουλιμικο να μην τα βγαλω, θελω να φυγουνε απο μεσα μου, να απαλλαγω, να καθαρισω, δεν μπορω στη σκεψη κ μονο που χωρεσαν ολα οσα εφαγα...κατι τετοιο ειναι αδυνατον να το κανω αν αλλωστε το εκανα δηλ ετρωγα κ δεν τα βγαζα δεν θα ειχα διατροφικη διαταραχη...κ το να αφεθω νομιζω ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο, οχι μονο δεν λυνει το προβλημα, αλλα αντιθετως το επιδεινωνει....

----------


## claire

> Εγω τι επαθα τωρα επειδη 2 μερες δεν ειχα ορεξη να φαω δεν ειχα αναγκη το φαγητο κ χορευα συνεχεια σε τρελους ρυθμους πριν λιγο ενιωθα να ζαλιζομαι κ φοβηθηκα να πω την αληθεια μην λιποθυμισω οπως την αλλη φορα κ παθω αφυδατωση κ εφαγα ο,τι βρηκα μπροστα μου αλλα δεν εκανα εμετο ουτε καθαρτικα πηρα αυτο τωρα ειναι βουλιμικο τι ειναι?? δεν ξερω πως κ γιατι το εκανα δεν το εχω ακομα συνειδητοποιησει εφαγα 3 φετες τσουρεκι 1 κασεροπιτα κ 1 γιαουρτι *ειναι πολλα αυτα* ??
> 
> .



όχι. εμένα να πω την αλήθεια μου φαίνονται λίγα!

----------


## claire

> Συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια λιγες φορες μου εχει τυχει γιατι εχω μαθει να διαχειριζομαι τη σχεση των συναισθηματων μου με το φαγητο προσπαθω ο,τι κ να γινει να μην επηρεαζομαι απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες κ τα οποια παοβληματα μου προκυπτουν να τα αφηνω εξω απ το τραπεζι οπως λεω...
> 
> Συναισθηματικη αφαγια δεν ξερω καν αν υπαρχει σαν ορος δικη μου επινοηση λολλ εννοω οτι οταν πχ ειναι καποιος σε μανια δεν τρωει καθως τα θετικα συναισθηματα που υπερκυριαρχουν δεν τον κανουν να εχει αναγκη το φαγητο.....εγω οταν ειμαι χαρουμενη δεν μπορω να φαω οπως επισης οταν κανω πραγματα διασκεδαστικα οπως να βγαινω, ψωνιζω κτλ μου κοβεται τελειως η ορεξη.....
> αυτο πως εξηγειται?? πιστευω οτι συμβαινει κ σ αλλους...
> 
> Εφαγα υπερβολικα κατα τα δικα μου δεδομενα επειδη γενικα προσεχω τι τρωω κ αγχωνομαι για τα κιλα κ εχω εμμονη κ επειδη 2 μερες δεν εφαγα πιστευω οτι ολες οι θερμιδες θα κολλησουν κ θα βαλω κιλα που υπο αλλες προυποθεσεις δεν θα εβαζα...
> 
> δεν μου κατσαν κ τοσο βαρια αλλα εχω αγχωθει *μηπως επρεπε να τα βγαλω* κ μηπως ηταν λαθος αυτο που εκανα αλλα φοβηθηκα μη λιποθυμισω τωρα ειναι αργα για να τα βγαλω εχουν περασει 2-3 ωρες επρεπε να το κανω αμεσως καθαρτικα δεν εχω εμετο δεν μπορω να κανω κ αμα κανω θα ειναι με χιλια ζορια κ θα κλεισει παλι ο λαιμος μου...
> 
> δεν ξερω τι επρεπε να κανω κ τι δεν επρεπε ειμαι σε πληρη συγχυση δεν μπορω να σκεφτω καθαρα...........


βρε συ, τι είναι αυτά που λες?! το φαί ποτέ δεν πρέπει να το βγάζεις. εκτός αν έφαγες κάτι χαλασμένο, οπότε και βγαίνει μόνο του!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

και οταν νιωθεις την αναγκη να το κανεις αλλιως μετα θα υποφερεις

----------


## carrie

Eγω πρεπει να κοψω τα γλυκα γαμωτο. Εχω φαει τοσα γλυκα αυτες τις μερες ολο γιορτες κτλ, που φοβαμαι μην παθω κανα ζαχαρο. Και σημερα παλι μια φιλη μου εχει γενεθλια! Αμαν! Αλλα με ενοχλει μονο για λογους υγειας, αλλιως θα ετρωγα μιση τουρτα την ημερα. Γιατι ειμαι τοσο γλυκαντζου; Πρεπει να τα μειωσω. Αχ. Ουφ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> όχι. εμένα να πω την αλήθεια μου φαίνονται λίγα!


Οντως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μπροστα σε αλλα βουλιμικα που εχω κανει δεν ειναι κ τοσο πολλα σε αλλα βουλιμικα ετρωγα 5-6 διαφορετικα ειδη φαγωσιμων κ τα βγαζα αλλα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση δεν τα βγαλα γι αυτο αγχωθηκα περισσοτερο....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> βρε συ, τι είναι αυτά που λες?! το φαί ποτέ δεν πρέπει να το βγάζεις. εκτός αν έφαγες κάτι χαλασμένο, οπότε και βγαίνει μόνο του!


λολλ εχω φαει καποιες φορες κατι χαλασμενο πχ ληγμενη σοκολατα η χυμο κ δεν επαθα τιποτα γαμωτο !! ουτε εμετο ουτε διαρροια ουτε την παραμικρη ενοχληση !! κ μετα το συνειδητοποιησα οτι ηταν χαλασαμενο!! μαλλον ειμαι πολυ ανθεκτικη κ δεν χαμπαριαζει ο οργανισμος μου τι να πω !! μακαρι παντως να βγαιναν απο μονα τους !! :P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αμα εχω να κανω εμετο 1 βδομ, αμα το προσπαθισω βγαινουν καταρακτης παντως

----------


## carrie

Εγω αμα φαω κατι χαλασμενο ή που δεν αρεσει στο στομαχι μου το βγαζω αμεσως!!!!! Εχω τρελη ευαισθησια με το στομαχι και ελκος απο τις περιοδους ανορεξιας/αγχους/κακης διατροφης. Δεν μπορω να φαω μπαχαρικα/ξυδι/γαλα/ψωμια/παξιμαδια/κουλουρια, δε μπορω να φαω αργα το βραδυ αλλιως δεν κοιμαμαι μεχρι το πρωι κτλ.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εισαι απ τις τυχερες ενω εμας χωραει η στομαχα ενα αρνι γκαστρωμενο

----------


## carrie

Kοιτα τρωω πολυ, απλα μικρες ποσοτητες πολυ πολυ συχνα, δε μπορω να φαω με τη μια πολυ, ουτε συγκεκριμενα φαγητα που ανεφερα. Αλλα γενικα το πρωι θα φαω κατι με το που σηκωθω, το μεσημερι θα φαω ενα πιατο φαγητο, μετα απο μια ωρα θα φαω αλλο ενα, θα χτυπησω καμια σοκολατα, κανα γλυκακι, αργοτερα κανα αυγο, 2 τοστ, και παει λεγοντας και παει ετσι μεχρι τις 9. Ψαρια, σουπες και γιαουρτια δε με πιανουνε. Αν φαω μετα τις 9 ομως, την πατησα.

----------


## carrie

http://www.psy.auth.gr/index.php?opt...187&Itemid=132

προτεινομενη αναγνωση! :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αμα εχω να κανω εμετο 1 βδομ, αμα το προσπαθισω βγαινουν καταρακτης παντως


Λολ ρε συ τυχερη εισαι αφου μπορεις κ κανεις !! εγω με τιποτα δεν μπορω πλεον εχω καταστρεψει τον οισοφαγο μου μαλλον κ τις προαλλες πριν καμια βδομαδα με τα χιλια ζορια εκανα κ κοντεψα να πνιγω κ δεν μπορουσα μετα να μιλησω...!! Shit... Γι αυτο κ το χω ριξει στα καθαρτικα...μεχρι να καταστρεψω κ το στομαχι τελειως κ μετα αμα δεν μπορω να παιρνω ουτε αυτα να δω τι θα κανω ....:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγω αμα φαω κατι χαλασμενο ή που δεν αρεσει στο στομαχι μου το βγαζω αμεσως!!!!! Εχω τρελη ευαισθησια με το στομαχι και ελκος απο τις περιοδους ανορεξιας/αγχους/κακης διατροφης. Δεν μπορω να φαω μπαχαρικα/ξυδι/γαλα/ψωμια/παξιμαδια/κουλουρια, δε μπορω να φαω αργα το βραδυ αλλιως δεν κοιμαμαι μεχρι το πρωι κτλ.


Τυχερη εισαι ρε συ !! Εμενα το στομαχι μου ειναι λιγακι αναισθητο κ δεν πολυκαταλαβαινει !! Δηλαδη μπορει να φαω κατι κ να με πειραξει αλλα δεν θα τα βγαλω, αντε να με πιασει κοιλοπονος η καμια διαρροια..Αλλα τα σκασμενα δεν βγαινουν γαμωτο !! Εγω εχω κατι σαν δυσανεξια στο γαλα, στο κρεας, στα σιροπιαστα κ στα ψαρια αλλα τα υπολοιπα δεν με πειραζουν....Αμα τα φαω αυτα θα ταλαιπωρουμε επι 1 μερα με πονους κτλ αλλα βγαινουν μονα τους...Το βραδυ βεβαια συνηθως δεν τρωω η τρωω ελαχιστα επισης αμα εχω 2 μερες πχ να φαω κ τη βγαζω μονο με νερο μετα αμα φαω πολυ αισαθανομαι βαρια κ απαισια...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Kοιτα τρωω πολυ, απλα μικρες ποσοτητες πολυ πολυ συχνα, δε μπορω να φαω με τη μια πολυ, ουτε συγκεκριμενα φαγητα που ανεφερα. Αλλα γενικα το πρωι θα φαω κατι με το που σηκωθω, το μεσημερι θα φαω ενα πιατο φαγητο, μετα απο μια ωρα θα φαω αλλο ενα, θα χτυπησω καμια σοκολατα, κανα γλυκακι, αργοτερα κανα αυγο, 2 τοστ, και παει λεγοντας και παει ετσι μεχρι τις 9. Ψαρια, σουπες και γιαουρτια δε με πιανουνε. Αν φαω μετα τις 9 ομως, την πατησα.


Λολ ρε συ μαλλον εχεις πολυ καλο μεταβολισμο !! Τα τρως αυτα καθε μερα κ εισαι σε σταθερο βαρος ?? Ποσα κιλα εισαι αν επιτρεπεται?? Εγω ασε αμα τα φαω ολα αυτα θα βαλω 2 κιλα στανταρ αλλα περισσοτερο θα με πιασει το αγχος κ συνεχεια αυτο θα σκεφτομαι κ θα αδειασω ενα κουτι καθαρτικα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> http://www.psy.auth.gr/index.php?opt...187&Itemid=132
> 
> προτεινομενη αναγνωση! :)


Τhankies !!!! :)

----------


## carrie

Καθε μερα τρωω πολυ, τρωω παραπανω απο τον μεσο ανθρωπο. Σημερα εχω φαει μια μπανανα για πρωινο, ενα σταφιδοψωμο για δεκατιανο, 3 κομματια μακαρονοπιτα το μεσημερι με ενα μπολ σαλατα και δυο φεταρες ψωμι, μετα απο 2 ωρες χτυπησα αλλα δυο κομματια, 4 σοκολατακια (ειπα να κοψω τα γλυκα ;p) και τωρα για βραδυ δυο τοστ. ΑΥτα ειναι λιγα, ειναι που ειπα να χασω δυο κιλα θα αρχισω τα μπανια σε λιγο και αρχισα διαιτα! :p Mαλλον εχω καλο μεταβολισμο δεν ξερω.. Κιλα φυσιολογικη ειμαι νομιζω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

carrie μαλλον εχεις πολυ καλο μεταβολισμο κ δεν βαζεις ευκολα !! Πω πω εγω αν τα ετρωγα ολα αυτα θα κανα στανταρ βουλιμικο....Μια χαρα ειναι τα κιλα σου ρε συ δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να χασεις !! 
Τι ωραια που θα ταν παντως ειτε να μην υπηρχε καθολου το φαγητο κ να μην υπηρχε αυτη η αναγκη που λεγεται πεινα ειτε να τρωγαμε οσο θελουμε χωρις να βαζουμε......γιατι το διαρκες κυνηγι της τελειοτητας κ η εμμονη μη χασεις τον ελεγχο σε καταρρακωνει ψυχολογικα κ σωματικα....

----------


## carrie

Απο τα 10 μου παλευα με το φαγητο που σταματησα την ενοργανη και παχυνα, και τωρα τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια τα βρηκα μαζι του, και μου αρεσει και το απολαμβανω, και απο διαιτες και ανορεξιες εχω περασει στο αλλο ακρο, θελω να το απολαμβανω το φαι και να μην το στερουμαι! Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι δεν αντεχει πια το στομαχι μου καποια φαγητα, και οτι τρωω πολλα γλυκα και φοβαμαι μην παθω τπτ, τρωω τα παντα χωρις τυψεις και σκεψεις οτι θα παχυνω. Νομιζω ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι αυτο ειναι βασικο για να τα εχεις καλα με το φαγητο και το σωμα και το βαρος σου.. Μπορω να σου πω πολλα για το θεμα,το εχω ψαξει και εχω διαβασει του κοσμου τα βιβλια, και ειναι βαθυ και ψυχοσυναισθηματικο, δεν ειναι το φαγητο το προβλημα, αυτο ειναι το συμπτωμα, και θα σου προτεινα να δουλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου, να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια, γενικα να βρεις τροπους να ηρεμεις, να νιωθεις καλυτερα, να νιωθεις ο εαυτος σου..

----------


## claire

> carrie μαλλον εχεις πολυ καλο μεταβολισμο κ δεν βαζεις ευκολα !! Πω πω εγω αν τα ετρωγα ολα αυτα θα κανα στανταρ βουλιμικο....Μια χαρα ειναι τα κιλα σου ρε συ δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να χασεις !! 
> Τι ωραια που θα ταν παντως* ειτε να μην υπηρχε καθολου το φαγητο κ να μην υπηρχε αυτη η αναγκη που λεγεται πεινα* ειτε να τρωγαμε οσο θελουμε χωρις να βαζουμε......γιατι το διαρκες κυνηγι της τελειοτητας κ η εμμονη μη χασεις τον ελεγχο σε καταρρακωνει ψυχολογικα κ σωματικα....


τι λες παιδάκι μου??!?!?
φαί, μιαμ μιαααααμ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τι λες παιδάκι μου??!?!?
> φαί, μιαμ μιαααααμ!


Οοοχχι !!!!!!

Εγω λεω φαι, FUCK FUUUUUCK !!!!

χεχεχεχε !!!!! ;)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Απο τα 10 μου παλευα με το φαγητο που σταματησα την ενοργανη και παχυνα, και τωρα τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια τα βρηκα μαζι του, και μου αρεσει και το απολαμβανω, και απο διαιτες και ανορεξιες εχω περασει στο αλλο ακρο, θελω να το απολαμβανω το φαι και να μην το στερουμαι! Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι δεν αντεχει πια το στομαχι μου καποια φαγητα, και οτι τρωω πολλα γλυκα και φοβαμαι μην παθω τπτ, τρωω τα παντα χωρις τυψεις και σκεψεις οτι θα παχυνω. Νομιζω ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι αυτο ειναι βασικο για να τα εχεις καλα με το φαγητο και το σωμα και το βαρος σου.. Μπορω να σου πω πολλα για το θεμα,το εχω ψαξει και εχω διαβασει του κοσμου τα βιβλια, και ειναι βαθυ και ψυχοσυναισθηματικο, δεν ειναι το φαγητο το προβλημα, αυτο ειναι το συμπτωμα, και θα σου προτεινα να δουλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου, να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια, γενικα να βρεις τροπους να ηρεμεις, να νιωθεις καλυτερα, να νιωθεις ο εαυτος σου..


Πραγματι, το θεμα δεν ειναι απλο κ επιφανειακο, κρυβονται πολλα απο πισω κ το φαγητο ειναι το μεσο για να ξεσπας, δεν ειναι η αιτια...τις αιτιες πρεπει αλλου να τις αναζητησει κανεις.....ειναι πιστευω πως εχεις μεγαλωσει, τι ερεθισματα εχεις δεχτει κ πολλα πολλα αλλα...ειναι δυσκολο σ αυτες τις διαταραχες να βρεις τον εαυτο σου, να τον αποδεχτεις, να συμφιλιωθεις μαζι του κ με την εικονα σου, να τον αγαπησεις κ να ηρεμησεις...εκει εγκειται το ολο θεμα...

ποσο χρονων εισαι τωρα??

----------


## carrie

θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις ενα πολυ ωραιο βιβλιο, που εχει μεσα ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον περιστατικο μιας κοπελας με νευρικη ανορεξια και πως ανεκαμψε, με αποσπασματα και απο το προσωπικο της ημερολογιο, που λεγεται "Το σωμα δεν ψευδεται ποτε", της Αλις Μιλλερ..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σε ευχαριστω carrie !! Θα το διαβασω !! :)

----------


## claire

τέτοιες διατροφικές διαταραχές παθαίνουν οι άντρες?

----------


## carrie

Ναι σε πολυ μικρα ποσοστα, η αναλογια ειναι 9 γυναικες 1 αντρας, η κατι τετοιο. Επισης, οσο κι αν φαινεται παραξενο, μπορει να παθουν και μεγαλες ηλικιες, σπανιο βεβαια επισης.

----------


## claire

η αιτία ποια είναι?

----------


## carrie

καπου παραπανω εδωσα ενα λινκ στη λακριμοζα σε αυτο το θεμα, κοιτα το!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τέτοιες διατροφικές διαταραχές παθαίνουν οι άντρες?


παθαινουν κ αυτοι αλλα σε πολυ μικροτερο βαθμο...ειχαμε εναν στο λυκειο που ηταν ανορεκτικος ηταν 1.80 σχεδον κ ζυγιζε 55 κιλα με το ζορι ηταν αθλια εικονα σαν φαντασμα ητανε....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> η αιτία ποια είναι?


αιτιες να θες ουυ εχει μπολικες !!! :) Αρκετες, πολλες κ διαφορες ..Στον καθενα βεβαια για διαφορετικους λογους προκυπτει καποια διατροφικη διαταραχη δεν υπαρχει καποιο στανταρ για ολους....

----------


## claire

εσένα λακρυμόζα πως σου ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό?

κάρυ, πολύ κατατοπιστικό, θενκ γιου!

----------


## Lacrymosa

εμενα μου ξεκινησε στα 17 με νευρικη ανορεξια...μετα σωματικα ξεπερασα την ανορεξια αλλα ψυχολογικα οχι, κ μου χει εξελιχθει τωρα σε νευρικη βουλιμια...φαυλος κυκλος δηλαδη....πιστευω παιζει ρολο το οτι ειμαι απιστευτα αγχωδης, τελειομανης, θελω να εχω σε ολα τον ελεγχο, σε πολλα παλιοτερα δεν τον ειχα κ δεν εκανα κουμαντο εγω κ εχω το φαγητο ως μεσο διατηρησης του ελεγχου...

----------


## claire

ναι, αλλά πως? ξύπνησες ένα πρωί και είπες δεν ξανατρώω? έκανες δίαιτα και ξέφυγε από κάθε έλεγχο?

σε ψυχολόγο έχεις πάει? 

σόρρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ξεκινησε στα 17 ηθελα να χασω αρχικα 3-4 κιλα κ μετα εχασα τον ελεγχο κ μου αρεσε κ ηθελα να γινω οσο πιο αδυνατη μπορουσα ειχα φτασει 35 κιλα κ νοσηλευτηκα παλι χοντρη με εβλεπα ειχα ακοκτησει τελειως διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα του εαυτου μου μου ειχαν εδραιωθει καποιες αποψεις κ δεν αλλαζαν...παω σε ψυχιατρο κ κανω ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι εχω κι αλλα θεματα περαν αυτου....
ειναι δυσκολο παντως να αντιμετωπιστουν πληρως οι διατροφικες διαταραχες, παντα μενουν καταλοιπα που μπορουν να σου εκδηλωθουν ανα πασα ατιγμη με πολλους τροπους....το θεμα παντως δεν ειναι επιφανειακο...εχει βαθιες ριζες κ αμα ειναι ριζωμενες καλα ειναι δυσκολο να τις ξεριζωσεις....

----------


## claire

ακόμα κι αν μέινουν κατάλειπα, μπορείς όμως να φτάσεις σε ένα επίπεδο που να ζεις καλά χωρίς να βασανίζεσαι σε καθημερινή βάση. στο εύχομαι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

αυτο ευχομαι κι εγω !!! καταλοιπα παντα θα υπαρχουν, δεν νομιζω οτι αυτα ξεπερνιουνται πληρως...το θεμα ειναι να μην σε επηρεαζουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο με αποτελεσμα να κανουν δυσλειτουργικη τη ζωη κ την καθημερινοτητα σου κ κουρελι την ψυχολογια σου....

----------

